# home help



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

What I have

Computer with HDMI out.

Custom build on speakers that I am going to do with lots of testing in the home.

I cannot find a 2 channel amp to take the HDMI 

So thinking an Onkyo PR SC885P or equal using the xlr output to a behringer 2496. At this point I would go XLR from the 2496 active to 3 amps. It will take HDMI so I could still use just the TV sound when I need it. But when I want to jam I can turn on the power. 

I will also be able to use a remote.

Anyone tried this and what do you think?


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

I haven't seen a 2 channel with HDMI. If your computer has HDMI surely it has a coax / digital out. I run mine out of the spdif / coax to a DAC then on to my 2 channel.

Chuck


----------

